# Rear parcel shelf 6x9" speaker installation



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey guys,
I purchased some 6x9" _Sony Xplod XS-GTX6930_ 400W 3-way speakers the other day from my local auto shop. I love the speakers, and got right to work the next day.
I tore out and disposed of my stock speakers that were in the rear of my *1995 Presea*. However I am currently stuck as to how to go on any further with the installation.

I want to be able to install my 6x9's so that their grill is showing (to cover up the imprint / holes left buy the stock speaker grills, and also so that they do not rattle around. I have a pair of wooden carpet covered spacers that I could make use of.

I am considering taking out the rear seats and fitting the spacer between the metal and the rear parcel shelf, over the speaker slot, then drilling the speakers to that and the spacer to the metal.

What are my options that wouldn't require me to dish out lots in $$$?
Also, what are some other methods that you may know / reccommend?
BTW, I'm not wanting to cast aside my 6x9's before anyone suggests that I do.

Thanks everyone


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

_I am considering taking out the rear seats and fitting the spacer between the metal and the rear parcel shelf, over the speaker slot, then drilling the speakers to that and the spacer to the metal.
_

You just said it right there. Thats going to be your easiest and cheapest route.


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok sweet thanks.
I'll post pics afterwards to show off my craftsmanship


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Please do! Love to see pics of other peoples work.


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok so here's what I've done so far:

I first removed the back seats and the plastic by the passenger doors to get at the rear parcel shelf:









...Then, removed the brake light and parcel shelf:









I am not too sure how to proceed however. I can always take the car to a professional, but would rather give a DIY my best shot (even if just to save the cash).

As you can tell, the metal in the photo above is not perfectly level all over, so fitting the spacers will require some re-shaping of them I would imagine. I can't put the speakers directly onto the wood for two reasons: They are two heavy, and they will sit ridiculously high off the parcel shelf and vibrate against the windscreen (not to mention look silly).

What are my options?

Photos of speakers for reference:








&









Thanks everyone.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice progress. I can see your point about not having much room.

I know you dont want to do it, but if it were my car I'd throw in some good quality 6.5" replacements. seeing as rear speakers are used for "fill" anyways.

So let me think... How about cutting the hole out big enough for the speaker and mounting the MDF rings. Any gaps cap probably be filled with some of that spray expand foam, and then shape it smooth after its dried.

How thick are the rings youre using? Maybe you can use or make some thinner ones.


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

36mm spacers.


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

I have decided to phone in and take it to a car audio specialist, for guidance if nothing else. It's going to work out to be one hell of a job. Better be worth it 

At least they sounded good when I wired them yesterday for testing


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice. I agree to taking it to someone if for some guidance at least.

Let us know what they say.


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey,
I got a nice handful of photos the other day, so I will post them when I'm next available.
Cheers

Also, managed to install the speakers myself 
Will include a run-down of how I installed them when I post the pictures.


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok, so I had a look at the spacers one morning, and noticed that they were actually two pieces of wood glued and stapled together, with the carpet covering the tiny split. So I got to work with the craft knife at first, slicing through the glue, then used a screwdriver and hammer to pry the pieces apart, finally cutting the carpet neatly with the craft knife. So with the new size, I found that the speakers, whether on the metal or where the parcel shelf sits, had plenty of clearance from the windscreen, and looked great :waving:

So I used the stencil that came with my speakers and traced it onto the rear parcel shelf then cut the holes:









After that, I screwed the speakers to the spacers. The following day, I put the parcel shelf back into place, and placed the speakers on top, then marked in the best place for them to sit. I took out the parcel shelf and speakers, and proceeded to glue and screw the spacers with the speakers onto the parcel shelf. I wired them up, reinstalled everything, gave it a nice clean, and here is the finished product:
























Now...:givebeer:


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey that turned out pretty good.


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

I think so  Am proud of my craftsmanship.

Next project which you will inevitably be informed of will be the front doors. On the hunt for some decent 6.5s at the moment, cause I'm pretty sure that's the size that the front doors take.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

simonsiknasty said:


> I think so  Am proud of my craftsmanship.
> 
> Next project which you will inevitably be informed of will be the front doors. On the hunt for some decent 6.5s at the moment, cause I'm pretty sure that's the size that the front doors take.


Good work Simon, looks great and professional :fluffy:


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

looks good... you might want to shorten the speaker wire up a bit though... it will give you better sound


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

Shadao said:


> looks good... you might want to shorten the speaker wire up a bit though... it will give you better sound


Will do that this weekend


----------

